# Rattlesnake Bite



## wwfarm

My 100+ pound mixed gentle giant was bit by a rattlesnake last evening 30 seconds after I let him out with the goats. Never found the snake but thankfully he is vaccinated for the rattlesnake venom. He is still requiring medical care and is hospitalized but the prognosis is good. The rattler got him right on the nose. It is amazing that his face and neck experienced so much swelling so quickly. The picture is from this morning about 15 hours after he was bit. He cannot close his mouth but he is able to eat some soft food and is getting plenty of fluids and steroids. 

The rattlers are out now in South Texas and we all need to be very careful. Wear a good pair of snake boots and caution your kids about being around the wood and hay piles. Vaccinate your dogs--it saved Joe's life!


----------



## sweetgoats

AWWW, poor baby. That is horrible.

I have heard a lot of people saying they are out in droves. Please keep us updated on how he is doing. God bless him.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh nooo ! Keep us posted on his condition !


----------



## Trickyroo

Can anyone tell me more about this vaccine for snake bites ?


----------



## wwfarm

The vaccine that my dogs receive is for protection against the Western Diamondback Rattlesnake. Apparently it does provide some protection against other venomous snakes but not the water moccasin, the Mojave rattlesnake or the coral snake. My vet recommends three vaccines, three weeks apart and then a booster every year. I have a work dog who has been getting the vaccine longer than my house dogs and she initially got a booster every six months but the vet says once a year now for her as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Poor dog! Glad you had him vaccinated!


----------



## mayia97420

Do you mind telling me about how much it cost you to vaccinate a dog?


----------



## wwfarm

I cannot remember--I'll check when I visit Joe this afternoon.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor baby, hope he gets better soon.


----------



## wwfarm

*Update on Joe*

My big guy is still hospitalized. The swelling continues but appears to have stabilized right now. Unfortunately he has a lot of bruising and some tissue necrosis of his gums (he was bit on the tip of the nose) and the vet says only time will tell if he will slough. He stopped eating yesterday but it turns out some of it was that he did not like the canned food he was being offered. He ate several of his Eukanuba hard treats that I brought him. The vet says it is painful for him to eat but she is not too worried. His blood work still looks good. More fluids and pain meds and lots of prayers.....


----------



## nchen7

poor baby!!! I hope he feels better soon! good thing about the vaccine!


----------



## Trickyroo

I will continue to pray for him. Just a thought , I used to feed the hospitalized dogs who didn't want to eat regular food , baby food . 
The Gerber meat ones went over best with them  At least they ate it and it was something new for them. Never once did it upset their tummy. I feel so bad for your baby  I know when families would visit their pets it made a huge difference in their recovery. ( IMO )
Many prayers for strength so your baby can fight this and recover so he can go home . We will all be rooting for him :grouphug:


----------



## happybleats

oh poor baby...Snakes are bad this year already in Texas...my sn killed a copper head in the barn!! and once got trapped in a rolled up netting we had...chicken killed it and then the cats ate it....scary...I hate snakes!! 

hope your dog mends quickly!!...


----------



## Jessica84

Poor puppy  my dog is bad about checking under rocks and poking her head down holes so I keep her in the house as much as I can. They have been bad here too. My dad has killed 8 and last week there was one under a bale of hay that I went to load up. Thank goodness he wasn't in a bad mood since I had flip flops and shorts on.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NubianFan

Jessica84 said:


> . My dad has killed 8 and last week there was one under a bale of hay that I went to load up. Thank goodness he wasn't in a bad mood since I had flip flops and shorts on.
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


:shocked::-o:shock:

Crud Jessica Be careful!!!

I hope your puppy will be okay. I have had plenty of dogs get bit by snakes and do just fine, but only copperheads never rattlers, good thing about the vaccination.


----------



## Trickyroo

I hate snakes  I won't kill them unless i have to. The only thing that I hate is being surprised by one. If i know its there , I'm fine . I know they have a reason to be here , but still , i don't have to like them. i know there are "good snakes" to have around that kill pests and other "bad" snakes….but….ughhhh !

On the other hand , i had a pet Ball Python in the vets office  She was sweet as pie . I guess its the wild ones that freak me out..


----------



## Mamaboyd

Oh poor sweetie. Sending prayers for a speedy recovery!:hug:


----------



## wwfarm

Thanks everyone. Laura, I will try the baby food. He typically won't eat canned food but he never turns down human food tidbits. I have been visiting him twice a day and it definitely perks him up.


----------



## wwfarm

*Joe Update*

Joe is home! He finally turned the corner and is eating and chewing on his bones. The dependent edema is almost completely resolved. Still giving him some pain meds and omeprazole but he's doing great and certainly glad to be back home with his buds. Thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is AWESOME :wahoo: Yay for Joe :clap: Im so happy for all of you to have Joe home where he belongs ! I'm sure his "buddies" missed him so much too ! Welcome home Joe :hugs:


----------



## farmchick897

My 4 month old puppy was bitten by a snake on her leg about a week ago. Two fang marks vs the teeth so it was assumed she was bitten by a venomous snake. She did have swelling and was in extreme pain until the pain meds from the vet kicked in but after that acted like nothing happened. By next morning swelling was down and she was back to normal. She is still on antibiotics. I have heard that venomous snakes don't always inject venom when they bite, I think she got lucky. Glad to hear your dog is feeling better!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

